# My little low-tech project (diary)



## Calavera (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello there fellow aquarium owners! :icon_cool 

I have started a small low-tech aquarium to test how well the low-tech/naturally planted technique works.
The aquarium is atm soon 3 weeks old and I thought about updating it about every 2 weeks so that you can follow how it developes - if it now would interest someone.
So, lets get started...

Technology/Substrate/Chemistry:
15 l (approx 4gal) tank
Unknown light - apporx 20W bulb I think, and a 20W hallogen that is on in evening/morning to simulate dusk/dawn and during mid day to give a bit more light - although it is not that effective since only a part of the light hitts the aquarium - I might sometime take a pic to illustrate this.
Peat, planting soil approx 2.5cm (1") topped with "english sea stone", i.e. rounded gravel.

Fauna:
3 Guppys
Some snails (not yet present)

Flora:
Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'' ('Pink')
Bacopa australis
Echinodorus osiris
Echinodorus tenellus

And now some pictures:
























































The only care I have given the tank is feeding and a 30% water change after the first week. I have recently added the tenellus and osiris so there is no picture of them yet.
I also got tired of waiting for the snails and cleaned the front glass from algae.

The plants and algae are bubbeling and the aquarium seems to be healthy.
Next picture update to come in approx one week.


Happy commenting &
thank you in advance!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Cant wait. I enjoy seeing small tanks!


----------



## Calavera (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello again,
to sad that there were no more comments...oh well, time for an update 











I also added this picture in my first post to get a full set...
As you can see all the plants are there now and there are also some snails, one less guppy (one decided to jump out) and more algae.

I don't really know how to best get rid of the algae since I can't really fit any more fish in there so I guess it's time to go hunting for some chemicals...

Over and out and happy commenting 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

Before you start dumping in chemicals that might throw everything out of whack, try cutting down the light a bit and doing water changes. I'd nix the halogen altogether. Also, is direct sunlight striking this thing? I see you're in Sweden, so the sun is low in the sky and probably penetrates pretty deep into the room, if it faces S. By the way, your tank if really pretty, in an unpaved sort of way. I wish we could easily get frameless here in the States. I guess that's where DIY comes in.


----------



## TAM (Jul 31, 2005)

So much growth! Low tech does work. I like your bitty tank. Keep the updates coming.

TAM


----------



## Jegoban (Oct 10, 2006)

*nice*

thats a great tank iam looking forward to seeing more of it. what filter are you using and is this tottaly chemical free? , so you just added your substrates and plants and fish and poof there it is ?


----------



## Calavera (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello and thank you for your replies! 
hoffboy: I'll try to get a stable lighting amount so that the plants can settle and compete with the algae so that it would disapear...
And no sunlight to this aquarium since it is placed on the floor next to my big aquarium. Unfortunately we don't get that many southern windows in our house and especially at this time of the year not much direct sunlight comes in anywhere...

TAM: It has grown very much but there is adittional tenellus in the last shot...I don't think tenellus could grow that fast under any conditions 
Jegoban: No filter and no chemicals (but for some nitrivec that I had lying around). Just put in substrates, plants, water and then fish & snails and thats it...30% water change after first week to get rid of any harmful spikes for the fish (sure not even this was really nessesary) and then just filling it up with water every week 


Thank you all for the positive comments, I look forward to posting updates


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice job. did you said algae is bubbleing? This almost looks like one of ADA's nano tank. Regards, jC.


----------



## Calavera (Jan 4, 2007)

actioncia said:


> Nice job. did you said algae is bubbleing? This almost looks like one of ADA's nano tank. Regards, jC.


Yupp, algaes are plants too  
U gotta be kidding about the part that it looks like and ADA nano? :drool: 
This was just a throw together to test low-tech...that is that I just took what I had...


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks pretty awesome. I'm impressed with the growth, it's fantastic seeming how you're only doing the odd water change and not really adding any chemicals. Natural growth all the way!!

And i feel you on the guppy jumping thing... one of my females once lept from my 20 gallon about a year ago, fell the best part of 4 feet to the wooden floor below...found it when i returned with my bucket of fresh water.. popped it back in and it was swimming around good as new!! One of the mysteries of aquarium keeping..

Anyhow, i love your aquascaping work, even for such a low main. tank. It's pretty safe to say i'm a fan


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

that tank rocks. you've inspired me.


----------



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks nice, and post some new pics please!


----------



## Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

i would love to do something very close to what you have done here, it looks awesome!

is there a particular brand of peat moss and planting soil you used? (sorry if that was a dumb question, im new  )


----------



## bullytaro (Mar 17, 2007)

ur plant growing so fast, did u put fertilizer? when u hv to start ?? i got my 1st tank, its 3rd day now.


----------



## philoserenus (Jan 9, 2007)

it looks really good!! especially for a 4 gallon. so u have any kind of water movement in there? since u really didnt mention any of heater or stuff.


----------



## Just40Fun (Jul 15, 2005)

Any new pics?


----------

